# Manuals?



## DocCyber (Apr 9, 2006)

the better half and I loast our minds (or found them) and decided to go full time (nope no trial run.... we just did it)  we bought a used class c cheap but it has som bugs and we need a magic crystal ball.  if we cant get that, is there some place to get any of the manuals for a 1984 honey class C motorhome?  thanks for your help!

--Doc

--Three Rules To Live By
Dont Panic
Dont ask questions you dont want to know the answers to
Stop and smell the roses
Dont believe every thing you read


----------



## TheWetFish (Apr 18, 2006)

Manuals?

Not sure how easy ones are to find for a 1984 Honey, yet I own a 1970 Shasta and have had some luck with manuals on ebay. Just make sure you take note on the shipping costs when buying from an auction site. Some sellers like to overcharge for shipping (sometimes 4x what true shipping should be). 

Good luck on your search.

Matt


----------

